# 'How To Build' on BBC2



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone see this yesterday? Check out iPlayer if not :thumb:

First of 3 programmes was building the wing of an Airbus 380.

Really looking forward to the next one: Building the McLaren MP4-12C :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've recorded it and am also looking forward to the McLaren episode!!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Not as good as megafactories. That was what I thought. Still better than the ****e she watches.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone see the McLaren one yesterday then?

Hugely impressed by the factory and the facilities, although slightly less so by some of the staff interviewed. 

Why didn't they order a load of extra floor tiles when they were putting the floor down originally? then when one got broken, they could replace from the same batch and not have Ron Dennis forever 'bugged' about the colour mismatch  Sounds a ridiculously schoolboy-esque error for a company priding itself on unrivalled attention to detail.

Other than that I really enjoyed it.

Satellite next week.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Look forward to the first detail of the new supercar here on DW, question is....when? And by whom?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> Look forward to the first detail of the new supercar here on DW, question is....when? And by whom?


Over here I reckon J ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239087

I watched it and hugely enjoyed it, the attention to detail is massive, however Mr Dennis is a strange chap. Hugely successful guy tho.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

There was another one by Drew (DOS) recently, but his photo hosting account is playing up so the pics aren't showing right now. Will be sorted soon though he tells me.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Over here I reckon J ...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239087
> 
> I watched it and hugely enjoyed it, the attention to detail is massive, however Mr Dennis is a strange chap. Hugely successful guy tho.


Thanks Graeme, must pay more attention :wall:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Factory this is a dream job to work for Mclaren ...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Great Factory this is a dream job to work for Mclaren ...


We have it on first hand authority from an ex-employee that used to work on the race side that its far from a dream job, champagne lifestyle and lemonade money was his description!!! he now makes more at a VW main dealer. Plus yer man dennis is a complete loon.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I really enjoyed it but I bet Mr Dennis could be a diffficult boss if someone ****s-up or he doesn't get his way. The attention to detail is staggering and the facility is very impressive. It did give the impression that its the best place to work and its dissapointing if mechanics are paid more in mainstream main dealers!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> We have it on first hand authority from an ex-employee that used to work on the race side that its far from a dream job, champagne lifestyle and lemonade money was his description!!! he now makes more at a VW main dealer. Plus yer man dennis is a complete loon.


My friends young boy has worked for them for several years now, a young lad that could never hold a job down, he commutes daily from Havant and loves it, pay not great but a couple of freebie Grand Prix tickets and a bundle of Mclaren clothing keeps him happy.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

It´s a very nice show and take a look at the uTube 

How to Build a Supercar "MP4-12C" |





 - Part 1/4





 Part 2/4





 Part 3/4





 - Part 4/4

Enjoy


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

S63 said:


> My friends young boy has worked for them for several years now, a young lad that could never hold a job down, he commutes daily from Havant and loves it, pay not great but a couple of freebie Grand Prix tickets and a bundle of Mclaren clothing keeps him happy.


I bet its a very inspirational place to work and as Ron Dennis states the builtings are designed to motivate and get the best out of people. Its great that the technicians get "perks of the job" but you see this to often. A company making lots of money with the best facilities, best product and best staff but not paying "the best salery".

I visited the Ferrari museum in Italy recently and they had an interesting feature on their new factory and the design that goes into it and one of the main design considerations was keeping the the staff happy at work which they realised would in turn increase productivity.

As much as I enjoyed the program and fully appreciate the design and technology that goes into each car and the fact that its a brittish company, if you were forced to have a supercar would you go mclaren or ferrari 458?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

They sent the wrong colour trolley wheels, these are too dark.

Millions of people are starving to death in the world and he's worrying about the colour of his trolley wheels? ***.


----------

